# Sticky  Agility Socialization IS a must! (photos/videos)



## MaggieRoseLee

I frequently say that about 1/2 of 'agility' isn't anything about aglity at all. But is all about the great work we did (or didn't know to do) in our dog's socialization. AGILITY TRIALS ARE NUTS! And I don't know any other dog trial venue that is the same, for the entire day. Tons of dogs, tons of people, shops right beside the ring having the wind blowing the smells of treats/bones/bully sticks right into the ring...... So to ask many of our dogs to focus and 'play' agility with us when they may be VERY uncomfortable in the environment is really asking alot (and why many of us have alot of issues in the ring).

So at the trial this weekend I actually remembered to bring my camera to show some of what I mean.

This photo shows just part of one row of our crating/tent area. We are all trying to stay in the shade of the trees. There is a road right behind us (nice for loading/unloading) so cars are driving by constantly, and parking and loading/unloading. The agility rings are off to the right on the other side of the tents.









This photos shows the normal coming and going around the trial site. These tents are the vendor tents with all the yummy treats/smells and toys. So this is a normal moment of people/dogs walking around (how many dogs can you count in the photo?). Note the orange fencing on the left side.









This is showing the same line of vendor tents along both show rings. So you can see how all of us walking around are right next to the dog running in the ring. And there IS a dog in the ring!









Next 2 photos are a normal shot of us waiting our turn to go in the ring. When it's sunny we tend to huddle with our dogs in the shade tent to help keep them as cool as we can. Even with a short leash ( I NEVER use even a regular 6' leash, only a 4') the dogs are right with each other. Can you see the Bearded Collie sniffing the BC's behind in the one shot. THIS is normal (we try to minimize it, but it's going to happen).


----------



## JayneA

*Re: Agility Socialization IS a must! (photos)*

I know what you mean. It's madness really. Just out of interest are the rings always fenced off in the States? In the UK there is just a rope around the ring to let people know where it is but people (my pet hate) often sit right at ringside with their dogs actually IN the ring!


----------



## im4dogz

*Re: Agility Socialization IS a must! (photos)*

It is madness, it is crowded, it is distracting, and it is pure chaos - Yet you hardly see any dogs act out (at least I don't). Your dog has to be SO obedient and SO focused on you it's not even funny!!

Tasha - in general - is not very good with people or dogs, she's one of them that just needs her space. But when we go to a trial or some other get-together, she's very well behaved. I'm not sure why but she's very quiet and can get close to other dogs within reason. I think it's just the relaxed energy of the people and dogs around her.

Although I've seen one incident when a Terv got off the leash and went off to run amuck.







Eventually wandered into the ring waiting line and took a chunk out of one of the regulars - a beautiful Blue Merle Border Collie I've seen competing with us quite often.







He was ok, just a little shaken but went on to compete (didn't too too well though, lol, but that's normal for him).

I agree completely, it really really pays off to have a stable adjusted dog in agility competitions. Although I know many people that take their dogs that 'need a little space'. Like the Terv.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility Socialization IS a must! (photos)*

Jayne, the rings are always fenced in at the trials I've been to, so I'm thinking it's a rule. But since this is typical at only about 2' (3'?)high, it's not a real deterent for anything but the smaller dogs. And since the exit and entrance are just open holes in the fencing, even the little dogs can get out if they want to!

And the big ones, after jumping out to visit the vendor tents, can jump right back in!










No new pictures of my Bretta Lee, here's some from a bit ago though:


----------



## suebon

*Re: Agility Socialization IS a must! (photos)*

Great photos to show just how "socialized" your dog becomes to all this chaos







That is why it is important to get them out and about as often/early as you can. When they grow up in this type of environment, they are totally comfortable in it. The last trial I was at (indoors), there was an expen with three dogs in it that WOULD NOT settle the entire trial. They were up and whining and pacing and barking the whole time. Two ex-pens over, my dogs were in dreamland (amazed me they could sleep through all that noise). And I realized how stressful it is to dogs unaccustomed to the trial environment. Being in that state of stress all day cannot be healthy for them! I guess some people just don't realize it. The only negative I see to all this chaos, is that my dogs are sometimes LESS focused on me in an obedience setting where you can hear a pin drop and barking dogs are looked at with horror







I guess they feel there just isn't enough action going on.


----------



## agilegsds

*Re: Agility Socialization IS a must! (photos)*

It's very common in my area for tape to be used to designate the ring rather than fencing. This is an AKC trial and you can see the orange tape:










This one's a little more elaborate, again AKC:










And sometimes it's as primitive as police caution tape, another AKC:










The NADAC trials by me always use tape instead of fencing, and they only run it along 3 sides so it's very easy to walk onto the course if you're not paying attention. Not that I've done that or anything.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility Socialization IS a must! (photos)*

Ack, I guess I was wrong about fencing being a rule (







Hate it when that happens







). Those were some GREAT photos that showed the alternatives that can be used though. 

Too funny how when we think we are taking photos of one thing (our dogs jumping) the shot can show alot more (fencing at a trial, for instance!).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility Socialization IS a must! (photos)*



> Quote: Not all dogs care to have their space invaded by a strange dog and it doesn't have much to do with socializing. Having a couple dogs who don't care for it myself, it tends to be a pet peeve of mine when people just assume everyone's dog will be friendly.


You are 100% right and that was my point................

The fact is, at an agility trial, things like this will happen no matter how vigilant we are. My goal in the socialization isn't that my dogs are going to love 'rude' behavior like this. Instead my goal is for my dogs to put up with it when it does occur. Cause the fact is I can only prepare and control MY dogs, not everyone else's. And by choosing to expose my dogs to an agility trial environment, I take the good with the bad and have dogs that do well.


----------



## GranvilleGSD

*Re: Agility Socialization IS a must! (photos)*

Good post! I went to my second agility trial this weekend and it was at a brand new indoor sports facility. The scent of rubber was nauseating for the people so I'm sure the dogs didn't know what to think. The rings were surrounded by glass(?) and they put caution tape xxxs across it so nobody would walk into it. The footing was shiny plastic grass with black rubber bits mixed in as dirt. That was a new experience for us. In the middle of the trial, a horrible thunderstorm came through the area and the thunder shook the whole building and rain pounded on the roof. Then there was all the normal commotion of an agility trial, people coming and going, dogs everywhere, stewards calling out. You can do your best to prepare, but something will always catch you offguard.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility Socialization IS a must! (photos)*

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy%20socialization.pdf

2008 Position Paper from the American Vet Society of Animal Behavior



> Quote:*The primary and most important time for puppy socialization is the first three months of life.* During this time puppies should be exposed to as many new people, animals, stimuli and environments as can be achieved safely and without causing overstimulation manifested as excessive fear, withdrawal or avoidance behavior. For this reason, the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior believes that it should be the standard of care for puppies to receive such socialization before they are fully vaccinated.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Agility Socialization IS a must! (photos)*

Ok, now got a video to show benefits of socialization and what can be expected and NORMAL for all our dogs!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBMwtlq7FPw


----------



## Chicagocanine

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeI frequently say that about 1/2 of 'agility' isn't anything about aglity at all. But is all about the great work we did (or didn't know to do) in our dog's socialization. AGILITY TRIALS ARE NUTS! And I don't know any other dog trial venue that is the same, for the entire day. Tons of dogs, tons of people, shops right beside the ring having the wind blowing the smells of treats/bones/bully sticks right into the ring......


The first time I did agility with my dog in a show was at a county or state fair. It was crazy. My Golden's first run, in the middle of it she saw the people pressed against the ring fencing and decided it was her job to go around and greet them all (didn't help that she smelled one of our family members were out there.)

I've found two things which are even crazier than an agility trial... One is the pet show in my area every year. It is 2 floors of ALL types of pets including shows for dogs, cats, birds, etc... They have human food vendors and pet food/treat vendors as well as vendors for everything else you can possibly think of, breed rescue groups, breed club booths, training club booths, small animal booths (rats, ferrets, rabbits), miniature horses, etc... In the midst of this they have different performance events like agility, freestyle, dock dogs, weight pulling, and sometimes breed specialty shows. One year my Golden met a miniature donkey while walking around the show (she fell in love with that donkey!) When I went to the household cat show last year, someone walked their GSD right across the show, directly in front of the judging table while a cat was out. Luckily the cat on the table was my cat Church who totally ignores dogs.

The other thing I've found which was crazier than an agility trial is a walkathon for one of the big humane societies. They also have vendors, dog contests, sometimes "fun agility", sometimes frisbee or agility demos, food vendors, and of course thousands of dogs and people all walking together. I used to do an agility demo at one walkathon in Michigan but it wasn't as huge as the ones we have here.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Great post & something I'm up against right now. I want to enter my boy Storm in the NADAC (indoor) trial in June here in town & part of me says, do it & another says, not sure. He is dog reactive at times. Only seems when they run right at him, get in his face or bubble. Trainer says, he will focus & be fine once your on the course. He does fine in class with some real crazy dogs that have gotten in his face lately.

I entered him in a rally trial coming up next weekend & will see how that goes I guess.

Most of the time people keep in crates/x-pens till their runs & have seen some dogs that seem like they don't know any obed. .

Neat pics..................


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Glory B-socialization at the agility trial (video)*

Ok, finally got this put together from LAST weekend's indoor agility trial. She was such a good girl!

Click here for more Glory B !


----------



## sleachy

*Re: Glory B-socialization at the agility trial (video)*

OMG...you're one of THOSE people...with a pup who is too young to be at a trial AND on a flexi lead!!!


----------



## Aster

*Re: Glory B-socialization at the agility trial (video)*

Jenn, I can't believe you are friends with Toby and her Berners! I just got back from doing vet work in NM with her a couple weeks ago. I thought that was our TBAC trial a couple weeks ago at first.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Glory B-socialization at the agility trial (video)*



> Originally Posted By: sleachyOMG...you're one of THOSE people...with a pup who is too young to be at a trial AND on a flexi lead!!!


Yup, that's ME!!!







And the flexi was for that trial only, she's now on only a 4' or shorter at trials. I NEVER use a flexi on my adult dogs but for the puppies and sometimes getting all tangled the flexi is sometimes better. 

And I'd never wait until they are older to socialize them in a trial environment. Between the crating experience, tents/sunshades, indoor vs. outdoor, all the people/sights/sounds, that only come up at at trial.................. I want to start when my pups are happy and enthusiastic and still going with the flow! 

And Glory definitely is.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Glory B-socialization Hiking at 14.5 weeks*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3pNhDOuwU

Just from today!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Glory B-socialization Hiking at 14.5 weeks*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3pNhDOuwU
> 
> Just from today!


This is fabulous. HILARIOUS that Bretta kept getting the stick and then putting it down in front of anyone so they would throw it! Love it, so funny Kelso does the same thing with a ball it is uncanny!

What good dogs, they are beautiful and very well behaved


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Anyone with updates for this sticky?


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I do not have any photo's but I do have a video of an agility event that I will post later.

I just have to say, even though we are not pursuing agility (we train for fun in this event at the moment) for titles at this point and time, we still try to head out to trials for the socialization aspect.

If they allow outside dogs, we are there. 

It is a great place to meet people, dogs, get your dog use to the noise and work on having your dog focus on you in the middle of all the kaos.

Stark went to his first trial at around 14 weeks old and all we did was walk around, sit under the shade and watch all the happenings. Now at 13, almost 14 months old, we still do this when we can. Why? Because the environment is so rich and busy that it will wonders for not only the socialization aspect of your dogs life but also allow your dog to learn to look to you for guidance in these situations. Focus work can happen in the house or in the middle of this kaos! It may be shorter stints of time in the beginning, like a second or two - maybe, but you got the focus so you can build on it over time!

I always enjoy going to the trials and not only watching the dogs and handlers but also you learn so much from the people who are as dedicated to their dogs as you are, that and they usually have some awsome vendors at the events! 

Here is an indoor agility event I went too with Stark, it was an agility trial as well as a dog event called Puppy Pawlooza.

Stark was 15(?) weeks old I believe.

Here are the photo's and I will upload a video later today.





































They also had a course set up just on the other side of the vendors, but the main course was inside (video).


----------



## kiya

Lakoda will get to visit an Agitily Trial this weekend. She's 4 months old now. My trainer started a class for people that want to do more than the basics in puppy school, she's calling it a "performance" dog class. I've taken Lakoda to a few basic puppy classes mainly for the socialization part prior to it. This perfomance class is nice, about 7 of us that are more serious than the average person that goes to puppy classes. Had our second class last sunday. Once again it was hard to get Lakoda to focus on "me". Everything else is much more interesting. I can probably answer my own question....more training time outside of my livingroom. Maybe it's her age as well. When we are in my livingroom she is right on cue, even looking for something to make me click, recalls quickly, stays and anything else I ask. Outside its like she turns a deaf ear to me. It can be really fustrating.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Exposure to EVERYTHING and YOU being MORE FUN than the things around her will help with focus too.

I always make focus work FUN because I want the dog to associate looking at me with "ooooh fun things happen when I pay attention! What will this crazy Momma do next? Will she ask me to join in?!"


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Michael Ellis has some great DVD's out there on engagement and training with food and toys. They are amazing!


----------



## jakeandrenee

I would like to know what is a good age to get started? I know pups should not jump etc,Training club here starts a beginner class at 6 months, isn't that too young???

Opinions please...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

jakeandrenee said:


> I would like to know what is a good age to get started? I know pups should not jump etc,Training club here starts a beginner class at 6 months, isn't that too young???
> 
> Opinions please...


I started puppy agility class when my puppy was only about 10 weeks old! So if the instructors are good and doing agility foundation work (not jumping full height or other things that could injure a puppy) you can easily start at 6 months.


----------



## goldcreek

Ok, so my question is: I don't have an adult who is trialing right now, I'm training my first agility dog, so I'm nothing more than a spectator. Can I take my puppy to a trial (to walk around and socialize and practice focusing, etc..)? Which organizations allow this, or does it just depend on the trial? How do I find out if it is ok to bring her? There are not an awful lot of trials in this area so it is frustrating trying to find opportunities. And no group puppy classes worth attending.


----------



## FG167

This was one of my biggest areas to socialize Madix. I worked on slightly different socialization though. He was not a very social, outgoing pup - it made him very uncomfortable which usually resulted in inappropriate behavior. So, instead of asking him to be "social", I brought him to VERY high traffic, intense areas like agility trials and asked him to focus on me. We worked on impulse control with a toy, basic obedience etc etc. He does quite well thus far. I have it to a point now where if I have a toy and I'm asking him to focus, a dog can even sniff him forcefully and he'll ignore (although I try to avoid those situations). I am people claustrophobic so I do my best to stay out of tight groups for myself, I am SURE he can sense that so it's been a very good test for us to practice.

One other arena that I think is MUCH more out of control is Flyball tournaments. The dogs usually don't have as much obedience put on them and over-drivey (what I think of as naughty) behavior is acceptable and occasionally encouraged. I haven't tried this venue with him yet but we're training for it so hopefully I'll be able to bring him soon....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

goldcreek said:


> Ok, so my question is: I don't have an adult who is trialing right now, I'm training my first agility dog, so I'm nothing more than a spectator. Can I take my puppy to a trial (to walk around and socialize and practice focusing, etc..)? Which organizations allow this, or does it just depend on the trial? How do I find out if it is ok to bring her? There are not an awful lot of trials in this area so it is frustrating trying to find opportunities. And no group puppy classes worth attending.


Not sure how far in distance you've been looking for classes. I know I always try to find something close too, but am now currently traveling over an hour or my weekly classes. Fact is, for any type of training you and your pup will do much better if you can locate a good training facility with the equipment and instructors to help.

That said, ANY type of classes are good for socialization. So as long as they are positive based (treats/praise) for the younger pups, you may not have the best class with the best instructor but you WILL still have had a fabulous socialization opportunity with the car ride, class situation, other people, other pups, and some type of training atmosphere. Puppy classes are supposed to be set up to appear somewhat like madness, and while they seem to be chaos, they aren't supposed to be a rigid and controlled either. 

I know for AKC trials, you aren't allowed to take unentered dogs to the trial site. That said, we all do. Either because we have older/younger dogs that aren't trialing and we can't leave them home alone all day. Or we are purposely taking a dog to get socialized and used to the trial environment. Many trials are in public parks with other people dogs wandering around anyways, so hard to figure who's who.

You can NOT have a prong collar on your pup at the trial site, so many of us have the gentle leader harnesses so we keep some type of control.

This was at an indoor agility trial





 
This is an outdoor trial with my older dogs PLUS the socialization of Glory B (around 2 minutes is the end of the trial)


----------



## goldcreek

Thanks for the reply. She has finished an AKC STAR class, one agility private, been to a herding trial, watched herding lessons, goes to Home Depot, feed stores, festivals in the park, etc... but she needs more, more, more. 

Winter just makes it really hard, as driving conditions are dangerous. Like you, I have 1 1/2 hour drive for obedience type classes. There are no puppy agility classes that I'm aware of. I'm on a waiting list for group agility classes (not puppy class) with a really great trainer, she's 2 hrs each way. Ugh... There is another agility trainer about 1 hr 15 mins away. I don't really get along with her and her classes are just drop-in style, but I think that may be the best bet for now, to have the new equipment and environment to work in.

Ok, I don't want to whine too much.  I'll have to try to sneak into a trial sometime soon. And see what I can work out for classes.

By the way, I LOVE your Glory B! I've watched some of your other youtube videos in the past. Your dogs are gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## jakeandrenee

I just signed Jake up for a foundations class, we start Jan 15. I am soooooo nervous he is going to be a nut the first few times! I take him everywhere BUT I have a feeling the silly butthead stage will be front and center. 
Anything I can do NOW??


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

jakeandrenee said:


> I just signed Jake up for a foundations class, we start Jan 15. I am soooooo nervous he is going to be a nut the first few times! I take him everywhere BUT I have a feeling the silly butthead stage will be front and center.
> Anything I can do NOW??


LOVE and appreciate the silly butthead stage cause it's SO much better than a fearful or tentative dog! You'll just be learning (as he's maturing) to focus all that crazy in a good way!

If you watch my youtubes of Glory in her early class days... she totally leaves me to crash into the camera person to say hey.... and the instructor to say hey, and other dogs to say hey.... it's all fine when it's happy and fun and you can work to get your pup right back.

Getting a good start on clicker training is always a plus. Even just 'charging' the clicker and having our pups learn that when they hear the sound, the treat is coming!

Figuring out the best treats and getting them pea-sized for training (cheese/chicken/beef/hotdogs/whatever (NOT usually 'real' dog treats).

Weather in the winter does make going to classes and training more of a challenge. Hey, have you seen the videos on perch training? That you can do indoors and uses the clicker/treats/and getting our dogs to learn rear end awarenes...


----------



## jakeandrenee

I use a clicker from time to time.....I am just so nervous but you are right he is going to want to say hello to everyone the first few times....and I guess the instructors expect this. I joined this class to do something fun with Jake...it was time for a break from OB classes. He has been in classes since 10 weeks old and he will be 10 months! And I also know it builds focus under distraction and a better bond. Jake is going to be a huge male so going really far in this venue won't be an option but I think we can have fun and I can enrich his life!


----------



## Puppy

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Ok, now got a video to show benefits of socialization and what can be expected and NORMAL for all our dogs!
> 
> YouTube - German Shepherd Socialization - Wildhaus Reunion Winter 2008



That is a wonderful video thanks Maggie! It is so amazing how relaxed, and calm thoes dogs are! You made a good point about how socialization is important!


----------



## ponyfarm

Watch out with the saying "hey" part of agility. My Tim ran thru the tunnel all happy and stopped by to say "hey" to a sheltie who promptly went "cujo" and hung onto his ruff. Poor Tim fell over trying to get away. I had to grab Tim and haul him away as the sheltie was on a leash but the owner was too freaked to actually jerk his dog away. Proper socialization would be a good thing and if you have an attack sheltie, please stay away!!


----------



## FG167

Puppy said:


> That is a wonderful video thanks Maggie! It is so amazing how relaxed, and calm thoes dogs are! You made a good point about how socialization is important!


I agree! And temperament and genetics! LOL Wonderful video!!!


----------

